

Ask HN: Please, I need some feedback/suggestion on my launch page  - needleme

Hello,<p>I'm planning to officially release the launch page for my startup next week.<p>I'd really like to receive some general feedback about the contents, and since I'm from Italy - my english is not perfect I guess - also about the copywriting and the very short disclaimer for the "instagrammers".<p>I've browsed through Iubenda service but looks like I can't find any policies about the use/collect of Instagram username and pics - I know that the pics in Instagram are property of the photographer -<p>Here's the page<p>http://www.needle.me/<p>I'm thinking about to ask subscribers their @twitter too, but I don't wanna looks too intrusive.<p>Best,
Filippo
======
anigbrowl
_Don't worry, we hate spam too. And is not classy to sell emails. We are
classy._

And _it_ is not classy to sell...

Instagram agreement looks fine to me. Twitter, Facebook etc. are not intrusive
as long as they are clearly optional. Lots of luck!

~~~
needleme
Thanks!

------
damienbrz
Here an idea for your launch page:

<http://www.startuppuns.com/instagram/vinyl%20enthusiasts>

You can change the word in the URL to exactly match your startup pitch.

~~~
needleme
Hello damien,

scuse me, I guess I don't get what you'r suggesting me.

The claim? "we're the Instagram for vinyl enthusiast" is very cool and
actually pretty real.

Or you're suggesting me to take the idea of the webpage? very simple, two
sentences, mail container and stop

or both?

I mean, is everything perfect in the link you sent me, but I don't get how
should use it

p.s. is saturday morning here, I'm almost dead when I saw your link

